# I'm sorry for your loss = Συλλυπητήρια



## Theseus (May 20, 2012)

American cliche used in sympathy to one who has suffered a bereavement. What would the appropriate Greek expression be. In English we tend to say ' I'm sorry to hear of your bereavement. You are in our thoughts and prayers' or some such expression.


----------



## Marinos (May 20, 2012)

I think συλλυπητήρια is fine, both formally and informally.


----------



## Palavra (May 21, 2012)

There is also «ζωή σε σας» (life to you) «να ζήσετε να τον/την θυμάστε» (that you live long and remember him/her [i.e. the deceased]), which are both a wish of longevity to the dead person's family and very close friends.


----------



## Marinos (May 21, 2012)

«Ζωή σε σας» used to be «ζωή σε λόγου σας» (the meaning is exactly the same), which now remains, I think, mainly as a playful expression (-«Πέθανε και ο Χ κορακοζώητος/διάσημος» - «Ε, ζωή σε λόγου μας» [=«Ε, και τι να κάνω εγώ τώρα;»]).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2012)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι το "συμπάσχω μαζί σου", που strictly speaking είναι λάθος (έχει και _συν_ και _μαζί_, κάτι σαν την *Αστυ*νομία *Πόλεων* και πολλά άλλα τέτοια) έχει μπόλικες γκουγκλιές.


----------

